# Flurosilicone O rings Help.



## neutralwhite (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello I am after a few FLUROSILICONE O rings for a solarforce L2D build.
the AR lens is 28mm if that helps.

any idea of the size(s) I would need and where to get from ?.

thanks.


----------



## gunga (Feb 22, 2016)

No idea on size. A good source is here. 

http://www.theoringstore.com/index....th=368&zenid=aec754559e7e4b8a99cb72da94550e99


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks anyone know the o ring sizes for the solarforce L2D?.
bezel o ring body and tail 3 I think .

thanks


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 5, 2016)

Fwd;



We just get the O-ring from our supplier. 





For the head, 30mm(Dia.) x 3mm(Thickness)





For the tail, 20mm(Dia.) x 1.5mm(Thickness).


----------

